# A Calvin 500th to Remember



## DMcFadden (Jul 10, 2009)

My staff decided to "grace" me with a remembrance of Calvin's 500th today. Here are a couple of pictures in the break room from earlier. They have heard so much from me about Calvin, that they decided to do it up big on his 500th birthday.












Not bad for a bunch of mere Baptists!


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## ubermadchen (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! That totally beats the cake I'm going to make...


----------



## Berean (Jul 10, 2009)

Can the Presbyterian's anywhere match that or do the Babtists win? 

It's almost a shame to cut it.


----------



## Sven (Jul 10, 2009)

Now you can have your Calvinism and eat it too!


----------



## KSon (Jul 10, 2009)

Dennis, 

I see some striking resemblances, the content of your posts excluded of course .


----------



## Athaleyah (Jul 10, 2009)

That is great! So cool!


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 10, 2009)

You had better eat it fast...lest it become an icon


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 10, 2009)

There were about 15 of them standing around the room singing "Happy Birthday" to John Calvin!!! What a hoot!


----------



## jonmo (Jul 10, 2009)

That is hilarious. What a great cake.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 10, 2009)

I just made that cake my profile pic on Facebook!

Now that's what I call taking the cake!


----------



## christiana (Jul 10, 2009)

Difficult to take that first bite?

What creative artistry there!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! That is incredible. I may just print of those two pictures for framing. You have a great mug, too. And, a great big, 'Atta Boy!' on the bow tie. I love it. I miss having a job where I can wear ties.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jul 10, 2009)

I dont think i could come to terms with eating it!


----------



## ubermadchen (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, I always have a hard time eating people's faces when it comes to cakes.





[edit]
... I mean, only in the context of cakes!! There are no other reasons or occasions that would involve me eating someone's face. I hope.







[edit] 

I'm not a cannibal.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome!!!!! A few of my friends are gonna eat pizza, drink beers, and get a cake for Calvin's B-Day. But we're too poor to do something that elaborate rofl . We're also gonna do an Amazing Grace the history and theology of Calvinism marathon today! hahaha!


----------



## Idelette (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, that is really neat!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jul 10, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jul 10, 2009)

Cool cake, but cooler neck-beard/bow-tie combo.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the Presbyterian brethren to top the poor Baptists in the recognition of Calvin's birth category.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 11, 2009)

Brother Dennis, you are blessed.

AMR


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 11, 2009)

That cake is _cool!_




Sven said:


> Now you can have your Calvinism and eat it too!


----------



## john_Mark (Jul 11, 2009)

That is a very cool cake. You gonna share with your non-Calvinist friends?

I made a virtual cake online and put 500 candles on it. Online the candles flicker, but since I had to take a snapshot they no longer flicker.

Maybe you could make everyone on the PB some Calvin cupcakes.


----------



## Herald (Jul 11, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> I dont think i could come to terms with eating it!


Are you kidding? If I wasn't on Weight Watchers right now I would eat that Calvin cake with no qualms. I'd even eat a Charles Finney cake. There is no honor among the hungry.


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 11, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> You had better eat it fast...lest it become an icon


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 11, 2009)

john_Mark said:


> That is a very cool cake. You gonna share with your non-Calvinist friends?
> 
> Maybe you could make everyone on the PB some Calvin cupcakes.



Are you kidding? With fifteen or so people in the room at the time, the cake disappeared promptly. And, yes, most of them are broad evangelicals and not Calvinists.

I was touched by the humor and thoughtfulness of my senior staff. One of my management team colleagues (a former associate pastor at one of our larger churches and current 3rd year law student) came up with the idea and enlisted the assistance of our head of dietary services to facilitate it. The fellow in dietary services was a history major, won a Pulitzer while deputy business editor at the Los Angeles Times before leaving journalism for culinary school and the last four years in our place, and is a Presbyterian layman. Between the two of them, they hatched a very funny . . . and, yes, tasty idea for the surprise party yesterday.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 11, 2009)

Herald said:


> I'd even eat a Charles Finney cake. There is no honor among the hungry.



I hear the Finney cake tastes just like cold Pelagius...


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 11, 2009)

Finney cake? Do I have to choose to have some, or will some be thrust upon me regardless of my natural desires? And if I do choose to have my own, can I lose it or will it always be mine? Ugh I'm starting to hyperventilate...this is too much to consider...when eating...cake...


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 12, 2009)

Actually, while they say that you must make a free will choice to select the Finney cake, rumor has it that a sophisticated study of "means" was used to manipulate your choice employing emotive music, tear-jerking illustrations, psychologically compelling appeals, and a thick application of the sugary icing below the anxious benches to stimulate a subliminal interest in cake on your part.

But, just because a bunch of religious hucksters manipulated your decision through the sophisticated use of "means" at every point from the lighting of the room, the music, the tone of voice, the emotive illustrations, etc. doesn't take away from the fact that this "honoring of your free will" is infinitely superior to the baldly gracious election of a sovereign God. After all, if God sovereignly elected you and supernaturally wooed you to himself, that would be so much more offensive to your dignity than if Finney tricked you into the kingdom, don't you know?


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 12, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Actually, while they say that you must make a free will choice to select the Finney cake, rumor has it that a sophisticated study of "means" was used to manipulate your choice employing emotive music, tear-jerking illustrations, psychologically compelling appeals, and a thick application of the sugary icing below the anxious benches to stimulate a subliminal interest in cake on your part.



I've heard outlandish rumors in my days but this one really takes the cake.


----------

